# What to inspect on used chipper



## Caring Arborist (Jan 24, 2008)

I am looking at buying a used chipper. 
Have seen several, none in good enough condition. 
Looking at 1997 Vermeer 1230, Perkins, disk, 1700 hrs runs well. 
Aside from filters and oil, no real work done to it. 
Anvil never worked on. What is anvil and how often should 
it be addressed? Is the disk another replacement issue 
at a certain point. Are there other issues on these older V's? 
Thanks


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't get a Vermeer. An associate of mine has a 1230, I think his is the same year, with about the same hours. TERRIBLE machine, always giving him some problem or another... normally electrical, but it's got plenty of other issues too.


----------



## clearance (Jan 24, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> Don't get a Vermeer. An associate of mine has a 1230, I think his is the same year, with about the same hours. TERRIBLE machine, always giving him some problem or another... normally electrical, but it's got plenty of other issues too.



Vermeer 1000s are great, the 1230 is junk, my old boss had one. When it ran it chipped fine, when it ran that is. There is a reason the new Vermeers have Cummins engines in them, the Perkins was a real pita, the Perkins authorized shop couldn't get it to run good, my boss figured it out himself, but it had to go. Keep looking and good luck.


----------



## Aaction (Jan 25, 2008)

I had a used 1250 and bought a new 1230 in 1996.
The old 1250 was ok, but the 1230 was nothing but trouble. Disk bearings replaced every 47 to 60 hours until the dealer fitted a larger bearing on the engine side, hydraulic problems, chassis cracks, axle springs etc etc. 
The onlt trouble free part was the Perkins Engine!


----------



## elmnut (Jan 25, 2008)

The anvil should be turned every time you change the knives. The gap between the knives and the anvil should also be adjusted each time. Does the hour meter work?


----------



## Caring Arborist (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks all. I'll take that into consideration. Looking at 2000 
Wood Chuck also. Perkins Turbo, Disc, 2 feed wheels, 12 inch, 
well maintained.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Jan 25, 2008)

Make sure to take crow bar and make sure no play in cutter wheel bearings. Some are a real pain to change. I had a Vermeer 12" Disc, Perkins 4cy diesel. Best machine I ever had. I liked the vertical feed wheels. Easy to clean out. It had curbside swivel which came in real handy. Only problem I had is that I cooked injector pump as oil company delivered diesel fuel with no lube in it.


----------



## newb (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought a used 12" Bandit 2 years ago and absolutely love it. It has a 4 cyl Ford, and has never given me any problems. Last week we were chipping and I think the temp was about 5 degrees. My trucks are diesel but I like the gas chipper for cold weather starts. Pete


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 90xp with the 86hp Perkins in it. Great engine. The biggest thing is cleaning the air filter, changing the oil. Grease the bearings, etc. Check the disk bearings for any side play, if it hasn't been repainted recently all the grease points should show signs of grease. Believe it or not, some guys only grease the machines once a week.


----------



## chucknduck (Jan 30, 2008)

ronnyb said:


> I have a 90xp with the 86hp Perkins in it. Great engine. The biggest thing is cleaning the air filter, changing the oil. Grease the bearings, etc. Check the disk bearings for any side play, if it hasn't been repainted recently all the grease points should show signs of grease. Believe it or not, some guys only grease the machines once a week.



You have to grease that type of chipper at least once a week! Sounds like a headache. I have an altec drum with sealed bearings, no greasing, but it might not last as long. Do you guys grease you buckets once a week too?


----------



## clearance (Jan 30, 2008)

chucknduck said:


> You have to grease that type of chipper at least once a week! Sounds like a headache. I have an altec drum with sealed bearings, no greasing, but it might not last as long. Do you guys grease you buckets once a week too?



The Vermeer 1000 has a zerk that is to be greased every 4 hours, that should freak you out. Grease is cheap, in comparison to the things it greases.


----------

